# ANOTHER Craigslist post...



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What breed do you think this one is? He/She is very cute...


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

It could be any guess but maybe it is mixed breed with tibetan terrier .. in the mix


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

For sure terrier in there...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor baby is filthy! What's wrong with people?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well some people can barely keep their homes and keep themselves clean these days . Now people are living in tent city up in Sacramento ..
I guess we will have to try and be compassionate in this trying times .
I agree poor little guy I hope someone sees him for the cutie he is and gives him a good home .. and a bath and 2 meals a day .. He looks like he really needs a new family .
I think we are going to see a lot more pictures like this and it is very hard for me to see it ..


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

looks like a yorkie coloring..


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cosmosmom said:


> Well some people can barely keep their homes and keep themselves clean these days . Now people are living in tent city up in Sacramento ..
> I guess we will have to try and be compassionate in this trying times .
> I agree poor little guy I hope someone sees him for the cutie he is and gives him a good home .. and a bath and 2 meals a day .. He looks like he really needs a new family .
> I think we are going to see a lot more pictures like this and it is very hard for me to see it ..


That's a different situation, I'm referring to people who think of pets as "disposable".


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

He just needs a good bath and brushing. Terrier for sure, hope he finds a good home and a family to love him.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not know if you saw this weeks People magazine but it talks about the plight of people turning their pets into Humane societies due to a change in their economic status . It is sad . 
Now as to the people who dispose of their pets for whatever reason - I have heard it all they are too old they are not cute anymore they are sick and they are too expensive they do not like the children or vice versa . My favorite is they bought new carpet or just redecorated the house .. 
There is a wonderful woman here in the desert who adopted a nine year old cocker who was given up because the woman did not like the way she looked anymore . She wanted a cute younger dog and went out and got a puppy and discarded the other one like she was a pair of worn shoes . 
Fortunately Eileen adopted her ,loved her and she had a few more happy years but her new mom said she never got over being abandoned and she never left her side .. 
Another problem is people who adopt a new pet when they have an older pet at home who turns out it will not accept a new furry friend .. 
Before you do this make sure they are compatible do not jump in and be sorry later .. You may have to relinquish one of them .
owning a dog or cat is a responsibility - a lot of people do not understand this ..


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Our HS here makes you bring your present pets to meet the potential new pet. They have several socializing rooms. I know years ago when we were looking for my daughter it took quite a few months to find one that our old dog would except.


----------

